# FreeBSD on a TX2



## natostanco (Apr 5, 2011)

Do you think I would succeed in installing all the drivers for my HP tablet PC TX2 touchsmart? Or I shouldn't I even try? I mean getting capacitive and magnetic touch screen working, IR, wifi, bluetooth, sdcard, fingerprint etc? Does someone have experience with this?

Thanks.


----------

